# Benchtop Mill - $1395 (Chico, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 21, 2019)

Benchtop Mill


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 21, 2019)

That's the Harbor Freight copy of the Clausing 8520. That seems a fair price, they are $1900 new without the vise and tooling, I probably would have jumped on this one a few months back. Harbor Freight, but it should still be a nice little knee mill.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 21, 2019)

I think the issue with those is they don't have standard 10tpi leadscrews so you pretty much are forced to install a DRO
Also it looks like the head articulates but I don't believe it really does


----------

